# Any Females Wear Thongs?



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

lol, i'm bored right now. i've never thought about wearing thongs until a few days ago. before, i just couldnt see how chicks felt comfortable walking around with basically a wedgie lol. but i'm thinking about buying my first thong, a comfortable not so thin thong like this










so ladies, what say you?


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

I see plenty wearing them around here. Especially in summer. I find them uncomfortable


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol no but I do have a few. :stu I've never worn them though. but idk that thong in the pic looks uncomfortable...I would think a thinner one would be better...?


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

Nanami said:


> Lol no but I do have a few. :stu I've never worn them though. but idk that thong in the pic looks uncomfortable...I would think a thinner one would be better...?


to me, the one in the pic looks more comfier and looks better. something about those skinny g-string thongs that i dont like; just imagine a thong made out of floss lol.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

missingno said:


> I see plenty wearing them around here. Especially in summer. I find them uncomfortable


haha


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I feel like there are too many sacrifices to be made and adjusted to xD I'll stick with high heels and tight fitted dresses over anything else more...constricted? Haha. Isn't that torture enough? 

I suppose it depends on the person, I've heard some women are completely fine wearing them. To each their own.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I feel like there are too many sacrifices to be made and adjusted to xD I'll stick with high heels and tight fitted dresses over anything else more...constricted? Haha. Isn't that torture enough?
> 
> I suppose it depends on the person, I've heard some women are completely fine wearing them. To each their own.


yeah that was my opinion before lol, but now i look at them differently. i wouldn't wear thongs everyday though. it's just something i want to try.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Ah, I can't stand them. I prefer hipster underwear. It's sexy in a hugging you can see every curve but it's completely covered sort of way. I also like bikini cut underwear.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i wear these kinds


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

I like boyshort panties! The cute ones!


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

They kind of weird me out. I just imagine they smell like a butt crack. Ew.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Post pics please.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Enjoy your hemorrhoids, girls.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Does butt floss clean like tooth floss?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

It's incredible how girls are willing to sacrifice comfort for looking sexy. High heels, makeup, Gstring or thong... I've tried one for fun once, the itchy feeling between the butt cheeks is a bit annoying, but I assume you get used to it.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I wear thongs, great for summer

And I love the little flap sound they make when you walk


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Not sure I should be going here but whatever: As a man a thong with a big mesh front pocket is the _only_ underwear I can feel even close to comfortable in. They don't seem to rub my brown eye or get smelly either(one wear per wash o/c; just for the record). Will be wearing the footwear kind once summer proper arrives too.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Rihanna's butt looks pretty good there.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Superfood said:


> Flaps indeed.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

mark101 said:


> I don't imagine many women wear them everyday as they must be uncomfortable but nice to show off your bottom to your partner around the house


When your dress is very tight, it's better to wear a more discreet underwear, though. Big regular panties' contours might be seen through the dress, which looks less than glamorous.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

more pics. we need more pics.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Enjoy your hemorrhoids, girls.


:lol


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

Valtron said:


> They kind of weird me out. I just imagine they smell like a butt crack. Ew.





probably offline said:


> Enjoy your hemorrhoids, girls.





AussiePea said:


> Does butt floss clean like tooth floss?





h00dz said:


> I wear thongs, great for summer
> 
> And I love the little flap sound they make when you walk


haha, you guys are silly :teeth



MindOverMood said:


> Rihanna's butt looks pretty good there.


sure does haha.



Billius said:


> Not sure I should be going here but whatever: As a man a thong with a big mesh front pocket is the _only_ underwear I can feel even close to comfortable in. They don't seem to rub my brown eye or get smelly either(one wear per wash o/c; just for the record). Will be wearing the footwear kind once summer proper arrives too.


i didn't mean to discriminate lol, males can post about wearing thongs as well. i was thinking about buying cotton thongs from vicky secret. cotton panties is more comfy.



mark101 said:


> I don't imagine many women wear them everyday as they must be uncomfortable but nice to show off your bottom to your partner around the house


yeah, i don't think i would want a wedgie everyday lol. just want to wear one sometimes, when i want to feel sexy haha.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I can sort of see why you might wear one in the bedroom before having sex, but like, why at any other time? Aren't they really uncomfortable? No I wouldn't wear one.



mark101 said:


> I don't imagine many women wear them everyday as they must be uncomfortable but nice to show off your bottom to your partner around the house


I remember all the girls wearing them in high school, and you knew because they'd wear short trousers so they'd poke out the top. Yeah...


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

i don't find them uncomfortable at all. sure maybe when you first try them it's like "god this wedgie never ends" but after a while you don't even feel it. taking them off feels a little strange though :b


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

yeah that look is very trashy.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I have done, not anymore they are trashy, if I wear a loose fitting White dress ( when I'm brown) I don't wear a thong, those briefs are on show srsly. I hate seams showing you can buy seamless ones. Thongs are comfortable. If I wore a tight fitted dress would wear seamless ones or a thong as a one off.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> When your dress is very tight, it's better to wear a more discreet underwear, though. Big regular panties' contours might be seen through the dress, which looks less than glamorous.


Exactly. They're necessary for tight things like yoga pants where you would have a visible panty line if you wore plain underwear. And they're not uncomfortable. Oh, and i've never had hemorrhoids from it. :no That only happens if you're clueless and buy clothing that is super tight.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Thongs are the sexiest panties women wear. They used to be very popular but for whatever reason, they aren't any more  I've heard some women say they are uncomfortable and other say they are very comfortable. I wish they would come back in fashion :boogie

Also that pic is funny. That girl is pulling her dress down so her butt doesn't hang out but you can clearly see everything.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I would rather not wear underwear than wear a thong. Although for the type of clothing I wear it's unnecessary. 
There are also seamless underwear meant for this. If you buy panties that fit well, they're not noticeable. There's also a part of me that simply doesn't care because, yes, I'm wearing underwear. Why would I wear something uncomfortable and arguably unhygienic to create the illusion that I'm not?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you see no pantyline then....won't people think you are going commando. You wouldn't want that, would you?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes LOL


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Unfortunately, I think the bottom has fallen out of the thong market.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't wear tight pants so it doesn't matter what type of underwear I wear. I also don't have to strip for anyone or anything.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yeah. Unlike heels, thongs don't actually hurt or feel uncomfortable. You don't even notice you're wearing them.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol lots of hate in this thread. Ive been wearing thongs for a long time and never had any problem with them. I think theyre quite comfortable.. and sometimes you just have to wear them. If youre wearing a tight dress or leggings theyre absolutely necessary. Unless you want everyone to see your panty lines.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> If you see no pantyline then....won't people think you are going commando. You wouldn't want that, would you?


I wouldn't care. Anyway, seamless underwear can still bunch up and show even if they fit, plus it's hard to find ones that are made of cotton (I can't wear anything nylon). So the occasional thong works for me.



KelsKels said:


> Lol lots of hate in this thread.


Yeah I don't really get all the thong hate...it's just underwear.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

KelsKels said:


> Lol lots of hate in this thread. Ive been wearing thongs for a long time and never had any problem with them. I think theyre quite comfortable.. and sometimes you just have to wear them. If youre wearing a tight dress or leggings theyre absolutely necessary. Unless you want everyone to see your panty lines.


It's mostly coming from those who either never tried them at all, or never tried them long enough to get used to them.

Thongs are comfortable yeah, and you don't really feel that they are there  They look really hot on women as well


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I wouldn't care. Anyway, seamless underwear can still bunch up and show even if they fit, plus it's hard to find ones that are made of cotton (I can't wear anything nylon). So the occasional thong works for me.
> 
> Yeah I don't really get all the thong hate...it's just underwear.


My underwear that isn't seamless or a thong is discreet anyway, nylon is gross!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

mark101 said:


> Eh? :blank
> 
> You talkin bout flip flops?


No lol. I mentioned heels because of this comment:


Mr Bacon said:


> It's incredible how girls are willing to sacrifice comfort for looking sexy. High heels, makeup, Gstring or thong...


All underwear feels the same to me. :stu However, with heels, I feel like that _is _sacrificing comfort.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> No lol. I mentioned heels because of this comment:
> 
> All underwear feels the same to me. :stu However, with heels, I feel like that _is _sacrificing comfort.


Agreed. I cant wear heels for more than 10 minutes. Wedges are a bit more comfortable.. but even then they hurt so muuuch. Ill never understand how so many women wear heels for long periods of time. And Im talking like 2 inches and above. I can wear short heels for a while.. but nothing else. I wore 4.5 inch heels to homecoming one year. Never again. I cant even look at them anymore.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Noca said:


> Thongs are comfortable yeah, and you don't really feel that they are there


Reminds me of that Friends episode were Joey wears panties.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> However, with heels, I feel like that _is _sacrificing comfort.


exactly.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

haha i don't think i'll ever put my flat feet in heels again. veryyy uncomfortable.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Heels look like medieval torture devices, I certainly wouldn't expect anyone to wear them. I don't even think they look all that good.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I gotta admit I don't find thongs attractive at all. I'm guessing I am one of the rare guys out there that finds thongs ugly.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

gof22 said:


> I gotta admit I don't find thongs attractive at all. I'm guessing I am one of the rare guys out there that finds thongs ugly.


THANK YOU! That's what I wanted to say as well. At least for me thongs aren't sexy at all. I don't understand why you'd wear them for the whole day. Don't look comfortable and usually look incredibly trashy.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Radical But Legal said:


> THANK YOU! That's what I wanted to say as well. At least for me thongs aren't sexy at all. I don't understand why you'd wear them for the whole day. Don't look comfortable and usually look incredibly trashy.


If people wear them I am assuming they would have to be comfortable. I don't know why I find thongs ugly and unappealing.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Noca said:


> Heels look like medieval torture devices, I certainly wouldn't expect anyone to wear them. I don't even think they look all that good.


yeah same here. at my school there are girls that actually go to school with that, incredible. i mean if they like it it's ok but it does seem uncomfortable and unnecessary.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Why the **** would someone in their right mind wear something like that ?


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

gof22 said:


> If people wear them I am assuming they would have to be comfortable. I don't know why I find thongs ugly and unappealing.


Maybe because it's ****ty ?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

****s given = 0


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

To the people that say its ****ty or hot. Has anyone else considered the fact that underwear does not make the girl?

Its not like you can see a G string and suddenly know she has slept with 100's of guys and vice-versa.

I mean obviously there might be signs if the girl is pushing and flaunting it. But I don't see any of that evidence here in this thread. 

Like wise some women may not like it and prefer other more comfortable options, even though they might not be as 'sexy' etc.

Each to their own tbh.

I still stand by my original post, I love thongs in the summer, and that flap sound they make it great


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

mark101 said:


> Well I was saying hot on account of my ex gf wearing them, I don't wish to know what underwear random girls in the street are wearing which is why I wasn't keen seeing them visible, just not classy to me.


Yeah, I wasn't being a white knight but I submitted my post before thinking, I expanded on it now.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes in Australia they are called THONGS. That's my first port of call when I take over the world to make Flip flops called THONGS.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

I hate all thongs; the ones that go on your feet as well as on your ***. 

Victoria's Secret sells some awesome undies that aren't visible through tight clothing, and I know because I like dem dresses and skirts skin tight. 

A couple of people also mentioned they're necessary for yoga pants. WTF? Yoga pants are, hopefully, only used as PJs or exercising apparel. If you're wearing thongs to exercise, girl, have fun with them yeast and urinary track infections.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Segafage said:


> I don't own a single thongs.


Sentence made me laugh. ;p

Love.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't like thongs or G-strings.. I've only tried the latter and it was kind of uncomfortable (kept slipping down my hips). And thongs just seem unhygienic to me.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Segafage said:


> You can get yeast and urinary track infections wearing thongs? :con
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Ew, yes. If it gets sweaty, the back and forth friction of the pantie allows for bacteria to get all over your shizzel.


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

They're sexy cause they kinda accentuate the ***, kinda like butt cleavage. With yoga pants? Ayyyeee! Double awesome. Dat azzzzzz! lol


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Lol lots of hate in this thread. Ive been wearing thongs for a long time and never had any problem with them. I think theyre quite comfortable.. and sometimes you just have to wear them. If youre wearing a tight dress or leggings theyre absolutely necessary. Unless you want everyone to see your panty lines.


so it's better to look like you are giving easy access then to see a panty line?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

namebn said:


> so it's better to look like you are giving easy access then to see a panty line?


LMAO! Yes. I wear thongs so everyone will think Im easy. Come and get it, boys! :spank :spank :spank


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Only on SAS will you get hated on for wearing a certain type of underwear. :lol

(inb4 personal attacks lol)


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> LMAO! Yes. I wear thongs so everyone will think Im easy. Come and get it, boys! :spank :spank :spank





tbyrfan said:


> Only on SAS will you get hated on for wearing a certain type of underwear. :lol
> (inb4 personal attacks lol)


Please look at said user's avatar before wasting your time on him.


----------



## Hufflepuff (Feb 16, 2013)

Not very often, I find them pretty uncomfortable. I am happy with my old lady underwear


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes I've worn them, and they're so uncomfortable.
It feels like somethings up my arse because something kinda is.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Der Ubermensch said:


> Maybe because it's ****ty ?


No, I don't think of thongs like that. I don't know why I dislike thongs, I just do.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

tbyrfan said:


> Only on SAS will you get hated on for wearing a certain type of underwear. :lol


We need reasons to justify our existence.

I need to judge people more, and stop being so darn nice.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Girls look sexy in boxer shorts underwear. Yummy


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Do white thongs exist?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Do white thongs exist?


of course they do lol


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Do white thongs exist?


lol wtf


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

komorikun said:


> Do white thongs exist?


Lacey white thongs look are the most sexiest panties.


----------



## meetchie (Sep 15, 2013)

Thongs are the WORST. They are so uncomfortable, I dont see the appeal at all. Im all about boyshorts!


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ http://www.stylehive.com/bookmark/lace-boy-shorts-1222455. Types like those are very sexy on women. Shows there booty nicely lol


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

My mom accidentally bought me a pack of thongs for Christmas, she thought it was just a normal pack of underwear.. Took me a few months until I finally opened the package, and found out. xD


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Super Marshy said:


> My mom accidentally bought me a pack of thongs for Christmas, she thought it was just a normal pack of underwear.. Took me a few months until I finally opened the package, and found out. xD


Haha this is hilarious, the looks on your faces as you innocently opened your gift must have been priceless.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> LMAO! Yes. I wear thongs so everyone will think Im easy. Come and get it, boys! :spank :spank :spank


nice. i get to be first in line.:bat at all others in line while you look away.



AllToAll said:


> Please look at said user's avatar before wasting your time on him.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Would it be against the forum rules to create a thread "Women: Post pics of your thongs right NOW!" :lol :lol


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Boyshort panties are the best


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

Super Marshy said:


> My mom accidentally bought me a pack of thongs for Christmas, she thought it was just a normal pack of underwear.. Took me a few months until I finally opened the package, and found out. xD


lol funny, did you ever wear them?


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

karenw said:


> ^ You're fussy then as I thought all thongs were like that, I wouldn't want to go shopping with you lol.


lol!

yeah i can be fussy :b. some thongs tend to be thicker, like the one rihanna is wearing in my op.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Do any guys wear thongs?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Entered this by accident but have heard they are bad because of bacteria transfer between the muck hole and the *^%# hole don't know how true that is though


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

BeautifulRuin said:


> lol funny, did you ever wear them?


I never owned any thongs up until that point. I've tried them on, but honestly I'm just not really comfortable using them. They're most likely just sitting there, collecting dust in the back of my underwear drawer now. x)


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

TheoBobTing said:


> Do any guys wear thongs?





Billius said:


> Not sure I should be going here but whatever: As a man a thong with a big mesh front pocket is the _only_ underwear I can feel even close to comfortable in. They don't seem to rub my brown eye or get smelly either(one wear per wash o/c; just for the record). Will be wearing the footwear kind once summer proper arrives too.


I would post a pic but i'm not sure that wouldn't attract the ire of a mod.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Haha this is hilarious, the looks on your faces as you innocently opened your gift must have been priceless.


To think that Christmas wasn't already awkward enough.. :afr


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

The only time I would wear one is if I'm about to have sex. So not worth it in any other situation. Also I have a solution for panty lines.... don't wear panties that are too small for your butt and cut into your skin. Or wear boyshorts. Or go commando. Also why do they have pads specially designed for thongs?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

BeautifulRuin said:


> lol!
> 
> yeah i can be fussy :b. some thongs tend to be thicker, like the one rihanna is wearing in my op.


Yeah they're more upmarket I like rihannas, lace ones are nice in rihannas style.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Kekai said:


> Someone placed their thong near my face once. Not a pleasant experience! Stinky!!! Then she threw her freaking tampon at me! Then the girl sitting next to me was teaching me how to use it. What interesting technology!
> 
> Thongs. The more you see, the less you want to do...


Wtf....


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

Kekai said:


> Someone placed their thong near my face once. Not a pleasant experience! Stinky!!! Then she threw her freaking tampon at me! Then the girl sitting next to me was teaching me how to use it. What interesting technology!
> 
> Thongs. The more you see, the less you want to do...


omg lol! disgusting.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I wont ever wear a thong. And.. after reading up I think I just threw up a little too. XDDDDDD


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I used to wear them more when I was younger. Some are uncomfortable, while others you can't even tell you're wearing them.

My peers in highschool and just people in general would call everything but thongs, "granny panties"or whatever. Now that I think about it it's so dumb, but back then I felt bad about it. I didn't want to be the girl wearing old granny underwear, no guy would want that. So that's when I started thinking about getting them.
But I grew up and now I don't give a ****. Underwear that covers the whole butt or just part of it, is not the least bit grannyish. They're still cute and more importantly, comfy. Although I will still wear a thong, but rarely, like if I'm feeling really bad. Then I'll slip on a cute thong and feel like a sexy ho for a minute then realize I'm still sad and lonely and a thong isn't going to change that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Whoever posted the link to the men in their undies thread on that other forum, thanks. I'm enjoying their pics.


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

Men wearing thongs srs


----------



## belle102 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have to wear thongs sometimes to avoid Visible panty line because I love wearing leggings. I've found that the lace ones are a little more comfier than the stringy ones. I recommend hanky panty thongs to all the girls


----------



## scrabblegoddess (Sep 6, 2013)

yes, i do


----------

